# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  The Alcove Library - khách sạn Thư viện độc đáo ở TPHCM

## nguyetnt

Công ty NIBC Investment Co. tối ngày 19-10 đã khai trương khách sạn The Alcove Library tại 133A Nguyễn Đình Chính, phường 8, quận Phú Nhuận, TPHCM.

Những dãy kệ sách tại tiền sảnh của Khách sạn The Alcove Library - Ảnh: Quốc Hùng
Khách sạn The Alcove Library hình thành từ ý tưởng của một nhóm những người bạn đến từ Hàn Quốc và Singapore -  những người đã từng có trải nghiệm du lịch khắp nơi trên thế giới.

Theo bà Esther Kim, phụ trách thiết kế của khách sạn, khách sạn phục vụ cho các vị khách du lịch tìm kiếm một sự kết hợp của phong cách và sự thoải mái. Đa số các khách sạn loại này không thuộc các chuỗi khách sạn lớn nhưng vẫn tiện nghi như các khách sạn 5 sao và hầu hết vẫn cung cấp đầy đủ các dịch vụ cá nhân.

Tiền sảnh khách sạn có trần nhà cao 6 mét, và có những dãy kệ sách cao chót vót tại tiền sảnh với hơn 2.000 đầu sách ngoại văn, chủ yếu là bàng tiếng Anh. Đây cũng là lí do mà nhà đầu tư lấy tên khách sạn là Khách sạn Thư viện. Khách lưu trú có thể mượn sách từ thư viện để đọc trong phòng hay ngoài khoảng sân của khách sạn. Sàn nhà của khách sạn được trang trí bằng gạch lát vẽ bằng tay, gợi nhớ đến các ngôi nhà cổ tại Sài Gòn.

Khách sạn The Alcove Library có 38 phòng được thiết kế phong cách với các trang thiết bị hiện đại như tivi màn hình phẳng, vòi hoa sen,… Khách còn có thể dùng bữa sáng tại phòng và các dịch vụ khác vào ban đêm. Tất cả tiện nghi giường ngủ và gối nằm đều có chất lượng như của khách sạn 5 sao và hầu hết các phòng đều được thiết kế với cỡ giường King size. Nhà hàng và bar Roadhouse Saigon trên tầng thượng phục vụ các món ăn Mỹ với món burger bò Wagyu.




List][*]Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*[/List]

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## khanhszin

k thick ks kiểu này

----------


## dung89

Thoạt nhìn cứ tưởng thư viện

----------

